
Confessions of a CEO: Why I killed a 2M dollar product - dsr12
http://growthlab.com/why-i-killed-a-2-million-dollar-product/
======
mamurphy
"Confessions" is an odd part of the title. The article presents an interesting
analysis of churn and why closing a product line with high churn makes sense -
it seems like it was a good decision to close it. "Confession" seems to apply
that he did something wrong in closing it, when the article suggest that it
was the spot on move to do so.

